

An Algorithm Identified West Africa’s Ebola Outbreak Before It Was Announced - SanderMak
http://publichealthwatch.wordpress.com/2014/08/10/how-a-computer-algorithm-predicted-west-africas-ebola-outbreak-before-it-was-announced/

======
mcenedella
An algorithm that "identifies" outbreaks by assigning positive likelihood to
each report from "local press" will: a) always identify outbreaks before WHO
b) incorrectly identify substantially all cases by falsely indicating a
positive c) be no more valuable to public health than a sensationalist
supermarket tabloid

A misleading and inaccurate article.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I think you are under-representing what HealthMap is[1]. It is more than a
Google Alert tied to Google Maps and, while still fairly new, it is an active
research and development project from Boston Children's Hospital, with a large
set of publications around the problem-space of using big data to identify
disease outbreaks[2].

So, yes, TFA is sensational, but that doesn't mean the tool it's reporting on
is useless.

1\. [http://healthmap.org/site/about](http://healthmap.org/site/about)

2\.
[http://healthmap.org/site/about/publications](http://healthmap.org/site/about/publications)

------
glifchits
The title of this link is a bit sensationalist. Keep in mind: "What makes it
so extraordinary that HealthMap picked up on the outbreak before the WHO’s
announcement is not that the tool necessarily identified it first (it’s
doubtful that it did), but that the algorithm was able to detect such small
bits of informal information and piece them together as soon as the first
reports of an unknown hemorrhagic fever started spreading."

------
elliptic
I wonder how many of these sorts of algorithms are out there? We might be
hearing about the guy that received 10 consecutive accurate stock tips.

------
sytelus
Smells like a press release. No actual information on "algorithm" except:

 _So how did a computer algorithm pick up on the start of the outbreak before
the WHO? As it turns out, some of the first health care workers to see Ebola
in Guinea regularly blog about their work. As they began to write about
treating patients with Ebola-like symptoms, a few people on social media
mentioned the blog posts.

And it didn’t take long for HealthMap to detect these mentions. While social
media isn’t necessarily the most reliable source of news, HealthMap’s
algorithm is specifically designed to sort out the “noise” from the “signal”
as it digs through the data, making the results far more useful._

------
TruffleLabs
Having a predictive tool is interesting but is it (HealthMap) believed enough
to influence decision making?

~~~
anigbrowl
I doubt it. I thought about posting it to HN early on in the outbreak (when it
was already in the news headlines) as a way to monitor events - I had gone
looking for a tool like this, and was surprised not to find Google doing it in
Maps - but I decided not to other because the Healthmap data seemed too
'fluffy' to be really informative. It's a great project but I'm not sure how
you distinguish between real outbreaks and localized panics based on rumor.

